
Shannon Fellowship: $100,000 fellowship for independent intelligence researchers - dragon96
https://shannonlabs.co/
======
parnian1268
Shannon labs is super interesting, I am wondering what fields of AI do they
supporting?

------
andrewbrese
Seems interesting. Very open. A great opportunity for someone looking to
implement an idea they've been stewing on.

------
nicklovescode
Seems in a similar vein to the Thiel Fellowship, but focused on particular
industries

